# 189 Visa - not coming up on ImmiAccount



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

I recently received an invitation from SkillSelect to apply for my 189 visa. However when I log onto ImmiAccount there is not 189 visa available on the list when i am clicking new application. The 186, 187 and 188 are there. Has anyone applied for a 189 recently?

There is a visa finder link on the ImmiAccount page which does show the 189 visa but it doesn't link back to the list for the application. Anyone have an explanation for this - Maybe a glitch on the webpage?

looking for positive response from your side guys


Thanks
Hasan


----------



## Rijesh (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Hasan,

I have received the invite on 19th December and so far can't find visa type 189. There is no option to send a mail to them as well. Were you succesful in lodging? Please advise

Rijesh


----------



## aman86 (May 2, 2012)

Rijesh said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> I have received the invite on 19th December and so far can't find visa type 189. There is no option to send a mail to them as well. Were you succesful in lodging? Please advise
> 
> Rijesh


If you go via your skill select account and click on invite, you will be directed to immi account and then you will be able to lodge in 189.
However, if you go straight to your immi account , this option is not available.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

aman86 said:


> If you go via your skill select account and click on invite, you will be directed to immi account and then you will be able to lodge in 189.
> However, if you go straight to your immi account , this option is not available.


Rijesh 

Aman is right please follow the same.


Thanks 
Hasan


----------



## Rijesh (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you Aman and Hasan.. It worked

Regards

Rijesh


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

aman86 said:


> If you go via your skill select account and click on invite, you will be directed to immi account and then you will be able to lodge in 189.
> However, if you go straight to your immi account , this option is not available.


Should we create a new immi account ??, i tried creating one but still cant find the option 189..


----------



## aman86 (May 2, 2012)

No need to create a new immi account. Just go via your skill select account.


----------



## austimmi2016 (May 25, 2016)

*Visa 189 is not showing up*

I got the invitation on 25th May 2016 but when i logged onto the ImmiAccount, i cant see 189. 

I'm unable to see 'invite' button in skillselect. It has only Apply visa button which takes me to ImmiAccount where there is no 189. Guys please help


----------



## joanalen (4 mo ago)

austimmi2016 said:


> *Visa 189 is not showing up*
> 
> I got the invitation on 25th May 2016 but when i logged onto the ImmiAccount, i cant see 189.
> 
> I'm unable to see 'invite' button in skillselect. It has only Apply visa button which takes me to ImmiAccount where there is no 189. Guys please help


I am facing the same issue. Could you please guide me how to resolve it?
Thank you very much


----------



## microphone (1 mo ago)

189 has been paused for 6 months while an announcement will be made on Anzac Day 2023. The proposal is to make it easier to become a permanent resident. Further information is here 189 visa news


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

microphone said:


> 189 has been paused for 6 months while an announcement will be made on Anzac Day 2023. The proposal is to make it easier to become a permanent resident. Further information is here 189 visa news


This is New Zealand stream 189. Your point being??


----------



## joanalen (4 mo ago)

microphone said:


> 189 has been paused for 6 months while an announcement will be made on Anzac Day 2023. The proposal is to make it easier to become a permanent resident. Further information is here 189 visa news


 Thank you for your reply. The issue got resolved already and I got Visa grant.


----------



## patricknok (1 mo ago)

joanalen said:


> Thank you for your reply. The issue got resolved already and I got Visa grant.


Hi there! May I know how was it resolved at the end? Thank you.


----------

